# Greenup Dam Pics



## yarmo

Earlier this week, my brother and a couple of his friends were fishing on the Ohio side of the Greenup dam, up next to the wall. He said that one of the other fishermen there was taking pics of people catching fish and what-not. They talked to the guy and he said he was a member here on OGF. If that person is out here somewhere, would it be possible for you to post the pics on here? If not, maybe PM me and possibly e-mail me the pics? I would love to see them, and I know my brother would as well. Since, I had to move up to Marion last year, I am missing my favorite fishing spot on the river, and seeing it would make my day. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daveo76

I don't know who took the pics but here's a shot for ya


----------



## yarmo

Beautiful shot, Daveo. Thank you.


----------



## Daveo76

A few more


----------



## Doboy

Thanks for the pics Daveo,
I smiled when I seen the long handled surf-casting (?) pole in the pic.
Then I went on 'Google earth' to see how far you guys gotta cast, to reach the white water & or the stripers.

UP HERE,,, Rivarat kicks our butt cause he can cast a 1/2oz jig 20-30' farther than anyone else! .(not to mention His timing 'on-the-drop')  
He's able to reach the white water coming out of the #10 gait,,, that's the second one off the VW NC shore. When it's open, and the first one is closed, the fast current forces all the fish closer to the bank, into the backwash,,, usually ALL THE WAY DOWN the 1/2mi bank. EVERYONE CAN CATCH FISH!!!

*Does YOUR lockmaster treat you guys right?*
(I think that we have 1 'MASTER' that HATES fisherman!!!) 

We, Rivarat & I, even CALLED the NC 'Master' and BEGGED him to open #10 and close #11!
Most of the time, the guy that's 'On Duty' will give us the opportunity to catch some stripers & wipers,,, that backwash will even force the sauger & eyes up against the East side wing-wall/ bank. That makes it possible to vertical jig, without casting a mile and having a million snags to contend with.

IF ONLY ALL THE DAMS/ LOCKS WERE MADE LIKE PIKE or NEW BRIGHTON (in PA),,, WITH FISHING WALKWAYS,,,SOMEWHAT NEAR THE FAST WATER,,, IN FAVOR OF THE SPORTSMAN?

MAYBE SOMEDAY,,,,
I'd EVEN kick-in for a $5 'River Permit' TO PAY FOR 'EM!


----------



## fishercreekrick

doboy must of the time they are in close never even put my surf rod together yesterday all fish were caught 75ft or less from pier


----------



## Daveo76

A lot of the fish can be caught at your feet here. The long rods help for distance when we need it but the main reason I use them is to keep the line off the top of the water.If it isn't, then there's a good chance your lure or bait will just sweep downstream before you know it. Rick's right, most fish have been really close so far. Lockmaster doesn't have much to do with it here. Just how much the Hydro is generating and how many turbines are running and the output.


----------



## Doboy

Fishercreekrick Quote;
"doboy must of the time they are in close, never even put my surf rod together yesterday all fish were caught 75ft or less from pier"

GEEEZE,,, I'm GREEN with envy
Wish I could talk Rivarat into a 'Road-Trip!


----------



## Rivarat

Let's talk!!!!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## db1534

thats cool


----------



## yarmo

Dave, thanks again for the pics. I grew up fishing the Ohio side of the dam. My dad, brother, and various friends still fish it quite often. One of the highlights of my trips home this time of year is heading down there, bellying up to the rail, and trying to hook stripers and hybrids. During the Summer, some big cats are pulled out of there, as well. Hopefully, I will be able to make the trek down that way soon.


----------



## Daveo76

You're welcome, more to come,,,,, Nothing quite like the rust stain from the rail on a white T-shirt


----------



## Daveo76

An little splash


----------



## Doboy

Rivarat said:


> ROADTRIP,,, Let's talk!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!
> 
> *,,,
> I WONDER IF I COULD PUT YOUR 6' 16" BOD,,, BEHIND MY 300#+,,,
> AND ALL OUR GEAR,,, on the back of my GOLDWING??? (44MPG )*
> 
> I can picture it,,, THAT'S FUNNY :Banane14:
> 
> 
> Hey Rivarat,,, You read about those 18"-20" SKIPPIES???
> Any of that going on at NC?
> We gotta talk


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekRick and Wipers at our feet!!


----------



## yarmo

Real nice fish, dave.


----------



## Doboy

*GEEEZE,,,,"AT YOUR FEET!" 
How about numbers? Can ya catch more than a couple a day?*

Hey Jeff, (aka Rivarat)
Just Think, The hurt'n you could put on those fish DOWN THERE??? 
I'm about ready to pack a suit-case,,, FULL OF JIGS & GULP,,, and head-on-down,,, 
Anybody have a spare driveway/ a place to park a 24' tag-a-long for a day or two? Is there an open campground nearby? A CHEAP MOTEL?
I'll BUY Dinner & bring some refreshments???  


Thanks Guys,,, Please Keep the pics commin'


----------



## Daveo76

Kid friendly too.....


----------



## snag

Doboy said:


> *GEEEZE,,,,"AT YOUR FEET!"
> How about numbers? Can ya catch more than a couple a day?*
> 
> Hey Jeff, (aka Rivarat)
> Just Think, The hurt'n you could put on those fish DOWN THERE???
> I'm about ready to pack a suit-case,,, FULL OF JIGS & GULP,,, and head-on-down,,,
> Anybody have a spare driveway/ a place to park a 24' tag-a-long for a day or two? Is there an open campground nearby? A CHEAP MOTEL?
> I'll BUY Dinner & bring some refreshments???
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys,,, Please Keep the pics commin'



hey jer, there is the shawnee st park near greenup dam we camped there yrs ago on a deer huntin trip, wanted to hit the dam then but never got over there, it wasn,t far from the dam either, and i believe there is a boat ramp near there to , but it doesn,t look like you need a boat to get them wipers.i,ve been thinking the same thing, those wipers are a blast when we use to get them at nc dam but i hate standing on the wall there, i,d rather be at ground level like those guys are doing.....


----------



## Daveo76

camp at the top of the hill, Muddy water today but still a few hungry fish


----------



## fishercreekrick

ive seen people stay in campers on ky side for a week


----------



## Doboy

snag said:


> hey jer, there is the shawnee st park near greenup dam we camped there yrs ago on a deer huntin trip, wanted to hit the dam then but never got over there, it wasn,t far from the dam either, and i believe there is a boat ramp near there to , but it doesn,t look like you need a boat to get them wipers.i,ve been thinking the same thing, those wipers are a blast when we use to get them at nc dam but i hate standing on the wall there, i,d rather be at ground level like those guys are doing.....


THANKS snag,,, Dave, Rick.
You got me thinking! 

WOW!!! Your water el is 31' !!!??? We're at 14'!
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2

Sent-cha a PM Daveo


----------



## Doboy

snag said:


> hey jer, there is the shawnee st park near greenup dam we camped there yrs ago on a deer huntin trip, wanted to hit the dam then but never got over there, it wasn,t far from the dam either, and i believe there is a boat ramp near there to , but it doesn,t look like you need a boat to get them wipers.i,ve been thinking the same thing, those wipers are a blast when we use to get them at nc dam but i hate standing on the wall there, i,d rather be at ground level like those guys are doing.....


OH YA,,, OUR WALL????

KINDA SUCKS!  Not to mention the .9mi WALK!!!


----------



## snag

JER ,ur wall.. i like the wall but i,d rather get them wipers down below, one guy with us yrs ago was trying a power two handed cast to reach the other chute and lost his balance and almost went over the cable he caught himself in time but his rod went in the drink, wb bob was with me then, nice wipers at the right time down there...


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Went down there today around 1 pm. Waters pretty high. No luck on anything could not see any baitfish around area either. Going early today


----------



## yarmo

Here are a few caught by my brother, his girlfriend, and another friend of theirs a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Daveo76

Tyler and her can catch them.I believe that was a couple Tuesdays ago.


----------



## yarmo

Yup, Ty grew up fishing the dam, like I did. In my opinion, he is one of the best that I have seen down there. Kinda makes me jealous, lol. I thought the big brother was supposed to be the best.


----------



## yarmo

yarmo said:


> Yup, Ty grew up fishing the dam, like I did. In my opinion, he is one of the best that I have seen down there. Kinda makes me jealous, lol. I thought the big brother was supposed to be the best.


 Let me expand on this a little. I didn't mean to take away from anyone else who fishes the dam. It's just that I have seen Ty catch fish there when no one else was getting a bite. 

I remember once, when he was 12-13 yrs. old, one of the "regulars" came up to him. No one was catching a thing. The guy showed Ty a brand new combo, and told him that he could have it, if he could catch something on it. Of course, 10-15 minutes later, Ty caught a drum with it and took it to show the man. The guy laughed and said "Well, the rod and reel are yours. I figured that if anyone could catch a fish today, it would be you. No one else is catching anything, and I just wanted to prove a point." 

Over the years, I have met many great people on the walkways and on the rocks. They almost become family after a while, once you see them again and again down there. We have shared bait, nets, and stories with many over the years.


----------



## Daveo76

I gave him a R&R but it wasn't a new one. I think he may have been 10 or so. But I did ask his dad John if it was ok first. Been friends ever since so I probably know you too. Really nice to see kids turn out really good in life


----------



## yarmo

I am sure we have seen each other. Next time I come in, I will have to give you a yell and see if we can meet up.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

Hey guys! New to this site...just wandering around looking. I live in chillicothe, ohio. I used to work at SOMC in Portsmouth. Never been to the greenup dam. Is there many places u can fish from the bank for catfish? Is it real rocky there..?...snags an such? I'm gonna try to get out a lil more this year an try some new spots. Always game to wet a line. I dont care whats bitting...even if nothing is...i'm still glad to be fishing. Thanks!


----------



## look111

Was at the greenup dam today. Water is still rising. The rail and walkway are completely under water. People are still catching fish: white bass, hybrid stripers, catfish, few saugeye and sauger and drum. There are snags of course but not a lot. hope this helps you JUSTWANNAGOFISHING. The water has a lot of debris still also.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

thanks. was just wondering. i have thought maybe when it warms up a lil an the water is down...i'd give it a try there. i just wasnt for sure how much bank access there was there. i'm always lookin for new spots. but, i do thank you for the info. i might have to come down sometime an look around. like i said, never been there. i'll be coming straight down rt 23...whats the best way to get there? thanks again.


----------



## yarmo

JustWannaGoFishing said:


> thanks. was just wondering. i have thought maybe when it warms up a lil an the water is down...i'd give it a try there. i just wasnt for sure how much bank access there was there. i'm always lookin for new spots. but, i do thank you for the info. i might have to come down sometime an look around. like i said, never been there. i'll be coming straight down rt 23...whats the best way to get there? thanks again.


For me, the best way would be to cut across Rosemont Hill. Turn off of 23 next to Glockner Chevrolet. That way will help you by-pass a lot of Portsmouth/New Boston. Go East on 52 past Wheelersburg. The dam will be on your right.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

Thanks yarmo. i know rosemont hill. My son will be going to marshall in august. I have been down to marshall 4 times in the last month an a half. I always go over rosemont. I shall stop an pay greenup dam a visit then. Just like those signs that say..will work 4 food....i say will travel for fishing! lol i'm sure you've fished there many times...when the water level is normal, whats the current like? just so i have a heads up. i'm gettin anxious to go fishing. might go tomorrow some where. just havent figued out where yet. scioto river is still up pretty good. have to check it an see in the morning. if it is, just find a lake some where. thanks for your info. greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Daveo76

The only thing missing is you!!! Here's your son and Dad. Way to go Judd!!!!


----------



## yarmo

Thanks Dave!!!!!! Dad told me that he saw you and your camera down there yesterday. Judd and dad told different stories about who caught what, lol. Judd said "Pap caught the most, but I caught the biggest". I believe he is becoming a true fisherman, lol.

Seriously, thank you. I don't get to see the boy often, and these pics brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Daveo76

No probem. The kid even thought the fish Stink, but he kept right at it. Pretty fun just watching his rod bent over halfway, but he succeeded!!


----------



## Daveo76

Wow!! What a storm!!


----------



## fishercreekrick

glad to see you made it through the storm dave wonted to go today but had to bale some hay it was hot


----------



## Daveo76

Rick, Jim was the only person there when I got there and he was coming up the hill . We waited it out and caught some fish. We didn't even realize power was out most of the area. A dark, dangerous ride home,,,


----------



## look111

way to hang in there Daveo76. I would have been chased out for sure. happy to see your persistence paid off.


----------



## terryit3

Thanks for the tips the other night Dave!


----------



## Daveo76

terryit3 said:


> Thanks for the tips the other night Dave!


Glad to have helped you. Just keep your eyes and ears open!! Learn the flow and toss something that looks like they are chasing.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks Again Dave,,, Please keep the pics comming!

We're heading to New Brighton later today,,, see what's-up.
Maybe NC later this week. Hopefully they'll still be there? I WILL HAVE A DIGITAL! 

lol,,, did a "Gob-of-Worms" work?


----------



## yarmo

Great pics everyone!! And Dave, glad to see you made it through the storm okay. I can't wait to get on the walkway and go after some of those slabs. And, by the way Dave, starting in August, you should be seeing a lot more of me down there.


----------



## The Brumley

Nice I might go check that out


----------



## Daveo76

Looking forward to it. 8 Hybrids from the lower walk before this evenings storm


----------



## Doboy

NICE JOB! 
Even though it stings a little,,,


----------



## Flatty01

Pike might have a walkway/pier to fish off of but the gravel and silt have gotten so bad only about 1/3 of it is useful most of the time. They need to dredge it bad!


----------



## Daveo76

The water is so shallow now, that this Crane is standng in a very good spot for Wipers when the water is a little higher. Brave bird or smart, one or the other!!


----------



## yarmo

Daveo76 said:


> The water is so shallow now, that this Crane is standng in a very good spot for Wipers when the water is a little higher. Brave bird or smart, one or the other!!


Admit it, you just wish that you were out there with him, lol.


----------



## Doboy

yarmo said:


> Admit it, you just wish that you were out there with him, lol.


HaHaa, Right! What we'd give to anchor a BOAT RIGHT THERE!!!
That bird must have a permit,,, or the flashing lights, horns & whistles would go off,,, and he'd get arrested!!! 

I was fishing below a dam in Western Pa yesterday,,, off a highwall pert-near like the wall at NC WV side. We caught 3 -14" cats, a small eye & and a big gill. It took a while to find the perfect backwash, near the white water that was holding fish,,, & we only had an hour to check this spot out.

ANYWAY,,, there was a guy there who found a way to WADE out into the middle of the river and fish/ cast a bobber & fathead up into the fast water. He ended up catching 40+ crappies and some dandy keeper gills. He Had a 5 gal bucket pert near full!

THAT BIRD AIN'T SO DUMB!


----------



## Daveo76

Fun to watch the birds dive at a lure and turn off at the last second! You had better luck than we did Doboy. On a side note, I met look111 yesterday. Sorry the fishihn wasn't any better but there will be better days. Just follow the birds!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Really crowded today. Not much happening


----------



## yarmo

Daveo76 said:


> Really crowded today. Not much happening


Dad and Tyler were down there earlier in the day catching bait. They decided to take the boat out above the dam.


----------



## look111

Thanks for the tips you gave me Daveo76, much appreciated. I'm getting there just some tweaking with my gear and tackle. Then like you say, gotta be there when they're there.


----------



## Daveo76

Glad I could help. Not much happening yesterday but enough to make this young man happy. Way to go Matthew!!!


----------



## Daveo76

still slow


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave at least your catching fish me and wife went musky fishing 3 days in last week and havent even seen one caught 3 keeper bass yesterday been slow water is hot


----------



## Daveo76

Couple of Drums today. Even had a few cooling rainshowers. Small 3" Skipjacks are in. Could get very interesting soon


----------



## terryit3

Were the stripers in for the skipjack yesterday?


----------



## terryit3

My phone didn't do a great job of stitching the photos together, but I thought it was worth sharing anyway


----------



## Daveo76

Fish in and out. Lots of friends though,,


----------



## Daveo76

No Wipers? Just catch some Gills


----------



## Daveo76

5' Tsunami Swimbait. Bottomed out a 50 lb scale,,,,,,


----------



## yarmo

dave that is crazy, this is tyler on yarmo's account. dude if there is one of those asian carp in there, there will be many very soon.


----------



## Daveo76

This is at least the second big one. First one was 41" earlier this summer.


----------



## Doboy

FERTILIZER???

Or are you gonna try the 7up thing? lol


----------



## terryit3

Man, I hate to see them invading the Ohio River.


----------



## fishercreekrick

the ky fish and wildlife has been working with the com. fisherman all year neting them fish and wildlife got a market for the fisherman to sell the carp hate the com. fisherman if you want but if it wasnt for them we all would lose a great body of water to the carp


----------



## Daveo76

Rick, maybe you should let the guys know about that on the commercial fishing Catfish thread they started.


----------



## Daveo76

Bait guy for now and he loved it Yes , his Sabiki was shortened to 3 hooks,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave i dont wont the readers to think i suport them taking the catfish out of the river cause i dont. they need to make catfish a sportfish and take it off the rough fish list. they are probaly more catfisherman than thay are muskyfisherman. unitedstates catfishing ass. has been fighting this for years


----------



## terryit3

Cool pics Dave. Can't wait till my little guy is old enough to come fishing with me.


----------



## Daveo76

Hitting the skipjacks, a few Wipers , Drums and a lot of Gars. Wipers bustin the surface wayyy out


----------



## terryit3

Did anyone report the Asian Carp catch to the ODNR?
Report Form


----------



## snag

terryit3 said:


> Did anyone report the Asian Carp catch to the ODNR?
> Report Form


 well i bet they know how far the asian carp are, the latest article i read was they are in the cincy area now having moved up from the louisville area, and now slowly heading north up river,a matter of time they,ll be all over the river, and the commercial fisherman wouldn,t be able to keep up, look at the illinois river system it,s packed with those carp,it will get worse in time it looks like............


----------



## Doboy

Hey, Dave,,,
New sign huh? What'sup with that?
Does that mean that we can't crash for a hour or two, if we're night fishing???

Any boat fisherman? How close can you get to the white water? 
We can't go past the end of the lock wall, up here.


----------



## Daveo76

Just a new sign to make the Watercraft Office look more official!!


----------



## Daveo76

Drums, Channel cats, Wipers ,Gars and Bluegills. Vella caught her first Wiper today but we dropped it in the water before we could get a shot. Needless to say, she loved it and I am now in trouble


----------



## pendog66

Daveo76 said:


> Drums, Channel cats, Wipers ,Gars and Bluegills. Vella caught her first Wiper today but we dropped it in the water before we could get a shot. Needless to say, she loved it and I am now in trouble


Awesome reports! Maybe i will run into you down there when i go to the family cabin this fall


----------



## Daveo76

They reported the fish the day it was caught. Not much happening today. Some Bluegills, a Spot and a couple of Wipers. All 3 turbines really pushin' the water Most fish were caught on a tiny white fly.How bout that!!


----------



## Daveo76

Not much happening today, still plenty of bait and the water didn't dirty up much at all


----------



## Daveo76

Baby Whites & Wipers while Skipjackin'. A Blue too.


----------



## Doboy

pendog66 said:


> Awesome reports! Maybe i will run into you down there when i go to the family cabin this fall


Hello pendog, just wondering,,,
Where-a-bouts is your cabin?

Our hunting cabin is N of Zanesville on the Muskingum. 
We're hoping to visit Greenup, if & when we get down there for season 
'clean-up' & maybe to hunt some 'tree-rats',,, next month.
Then we'll be like 3 hrs CLOSER! 

Just hope the whites are still hit'n.???


----------



## throbak

Fishercreek rick If you can share the source of your info would like to see this it could be very Important to the catfish Conservation Movement in OHIO ,KENTUCKY,INDIANA, and ILLINOIS


----------



## Daveo76

Couple of shots


----------



## YakNinja

What kind of rattle trap is that? White Pearl?


----------



## Whitemw

Smack tackle flitter bait!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76

can you stand some more pics?


----------



## Doboy

"can you stand some more pics?"

Your kidd'n right? See how many 'Hits' you get?
We ALL enjoy your pics! (even though it hurts a bit)


----------



## Daveo76

A few Wipers , Whites and Smallies today. Also a shot of where not to leave Tackle boxes . An accident waiting to happen...


----------



## yarmo

Dave, I was on the walkway Thursday morning. I was hoping to see you there. I saw a few stipers and a nice cat caught, but for me, I was the Sheephead Killer for the day.


----------



## Daveo76

A peaceful day today. Not much happening though


----------



## Daveo76

ID Time,,,which is the Wiper, which is the White??


----------



## Hatchetman

Top right Wiper, bottom left White


----------



## Daveo76

Look111 was the man today!! Way to go sir!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Daveo76 said:


> ID Time,,,which is the Wiper, which is the White??


White Bass top left, other 2 are small wipers...


----------



## look111

Thanks for the pics Daveo76. Drought is over, I hope. Good bunch of folks on the river today, really enjoyed it. See you soon.


----------



## Whitemw

Be there tomorrow hoping for some good things....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## look111

Hey Daveo76 I went back the following morning, wednesday, and had another descent day. Got 1 pic to share. I had to replace the hooks on that lure I was using.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> Hey Daveo76 I went back the following morning, wednesday, and had another descent day. Got 1 pic to share. I had to replace the hooks on that lure I was using.


Hey look,,, 
maybe next time, you could take the picture with the lure in there too?
Then I/ we can LEARN SOMETHING! 

Thanks for the pics guys
We're looking for some 10+#ers!


----------



## Daveo76

No 10's today Doboy, but I will say that right now, it's go SMALL or don't go at all!! Caught mine today on a Smack Tackle Flitterbait, 2". Some other folks were getting them on stickbaits as small as you can find, black back. Caught some decent Whites also. On a side note, I had the pleasure of meeting Yakninja today, minus the Yak, of course


----------



## YakNinja

Nice to meet you to Dave... I had a great time last night. Everybody was catching some big hybrids and stripers except me. I'll be back with some larger lures. I caught several small whites.


----------



## Daveo76

You'll get some. Just keep at it Friday morn before the rain. See the lures Doboy??


----------



## look111

Hey Dave you had a picture from the 8.16.12 day of fishing and no one was on the walkway. What time of the day was that? Had the bite shut down or what? Never seen it empty like that!


----------



## Daveo76

There just wasn't anyone there. About 2:00 between shifts Doesn't happen very often,,,,


----------



## yarmo

Ran up to the new Cabella's in Charleston yesterday. Bought a new rod and reel just for the dam. Can't wait to try it out this coming week.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob

I enjoy the pictures Dave. It is nice to see someone catching fish when I have had the time to go try it for myself.


----------



## Daveo76

Still not much happening on Sunday,,,


----------



## Doboy

Keep it up guys,,, 

Here's some pics of the Erie Conn perch that Terryit3, Mark, Paul & I caught.
lol,,, MANY OF THE BIG ONES GOT AWAY,,,,, No kiddin' 

I threw in the 'EYE' pick just to BRAG! 

PS, that cutting board is 26" wide,,, really,,, lol,,, no kiddin'.


----------



## Daveo76

Great job guys!! Still a little slow here,,,


----------



## look111

Very nice catch Doboy.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks look111

Hey guys, do any of you fish the River on the Kentucky side at Greenup City?
Does the Ohio license let you go up to the first riffle/ water fall/ rapids on a feeder creek or feeder river?
If so,,, I just might bring my boat when we come down for a visit this fall.

That Greenup River looks just like the one that we fish up here.
We catch lots of eyes & sauger around the outside of every bend, in the deeper holes and at the Ohio's dirty waters edge at the mouth.
Any columns in the river under the RR Tracks and road bridges?
Every one of those back-waters, boat docks and bays, should be holding slab crappies and bass. There should be sauger & eyes right at the mouths !

You gotta get a boat and check 'em out this fall/ winter,,, after the leaves have fallen till spring. 
Bank Fish at the mouth,,, start an hour before dark,,, toss jigs & gulp twisters,,, REAL IN REAL SLOW


----------



## look111

The ohio license is only good for the main river, no tributaries or embayments (hope I said that right). As far as ohio license being good while in a boat, I get different answers so can someone seeing this please help. Doboy to be on the safe side I would call Ky. DNR offices. Good luck to you. I just looked at your pic and that is not where the dam is. Hope this helps.


----------



## yarmo

The water was low and the fishing slow this morning at the dam. Saw some drum caught (including 4 by my wife), but I didn't catch a thing. Did enjoy trying out the new gear, though. Hopefully next time will be better.


----------



## BBO Ohio

look111 said:


> The ohio license is only good for the main river, no tributaries or embayments (hope I said that right). As far as ohio license being good while in a boat, I get different answers so can someone seeing this please help. Doboy to be on the safe side I would call Ky. DNR offices. Good luck to you. I just looked at your pic and that is not where the dam is. Hope this helps.


 your good on the bank of the big river and 500 feet up its tributaries on both sides




"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## Daveo76

Hey Look111, I think Doboy is talking about the river closer to Greenup. Yarmo was right, not much going on today.Enough to keep me interested for awhile,,,,


----------



## Doboy

Ya look111,
The river I was looking at, is in Greenup Ky. If you open it up you'll see the marks on spots that SHOULD hold sauger & eyes. Anywhere around a bend, deep side, any kind of hole,,, even if it's just 3' deeper!
And all those boat docks & bays,,,,,March & April.
I was telling Terryit3 about it,,,, Just saying,,,
THAT'S where I'd be looking this fall & Winter.


----------



## look111

My bad Doboy, I'm finding out I'll never be too old to stick my foot in my mouth,lol.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> My bad Doboy, I'm finding out I'll never be too old to stick my foot in my mouth,lol.


LMAO!! Sounds-Like,,,,,,, We're twins


----------



## Daveo76

Look who was the Drum King today!!


----------



## yarmo

Daveo76 said:


> Look who was the Drum King today!!


LOl!!! It's good to be the King!!


----------



## Daveo76

Hitting bigger stickbaits and Zoom Flukes today(Tue).


----------



## look111

Good looking pics Dave. I heard how good yesterday was. Wish I had been there to share in the fun.


----------



## Doboy

YAAA,,, good pics, Keep 'em comin' guys!
Squirrel season ain't far,,, pert-near time to go to Zanesville/ Dresden, to clean up and ready hunting camp.
It's only 2+ hrs. from GREENUP!
We're planin' our trip so don't catch 'em all! 

Oh Ya,,, If you guys see terryit3, tell him we went out for Erie perch 2 more times in the last week,,, that's 2, 4 man limits. It took a bunch longer to get 'em,,, and the perch were WAY SMALLER than the hogs Terry, Mark, Paul & I caught. 
We had 120 in the cooler with room to spare 

With you guys,,, 90 in the cooler and we had to sit on the LID!
HeHE,,, Maybe we need you guys back up here?


----------



## Daveo76

Pretty rainy today,,,


----------



## StormsWarning

hi guys, this looks all to awesome and fun!, can someone either pm me or post directions to this beautiful place to fish! I'm coming from Cleveland ohio. i wanna fish the Ohio side, my closest freeways are 480 east/west, 271 north/south, 422 east/west? Ty in advance and keep hook'em!


----------



## Daveo76

PM sent thanks


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave got to go to the dam this eve. been workiing 6-12s not had the time caught 3 nice hybreds on pearl zoom fluks carolina rigged got 1 more day to try it got to go to north carolina for a while to work 7-12s got to leave sat


----------



## Daveo76

Have a safe trip Rick. Good job


----------



## Doboy

fishercreekrick said:


> dave got to go to the dam this eve. been workiing 6-12s not had the time caught 3 nice hybreds on pearl zoom fluks carolina rigged got 1 more day to try it got to go to north carolina for a while to work 7-12s got to leave sat


Hello FC RICK,
7-12's!!!  
Even IF you were on the coast, you wouldn't care to 'wet-a-line'!? 
There's a bunch of OGF guys head'n down, with 3 boats! 
IF you get a free minute, let us know,,, maybe you can fill a seat? 
lol, like Take a day off, aka 'Blue-Flue'


----------



## terryit3

Doboy is a good guy to fish with. I can vouch for him  I made the trip to Erie with him last month and had a blast.


----------



## look111

this week was pretty good for us in the mornings. went one afternoon and evening and did just ok. here are a couple of sample pics from the mornings.


----------



## Doboy

WOW! Nice stuff!

I'm gettin' the ITCH! :Banane09:


----------



## fishercreekrick

my north carolina trip got backed up 3wks so im jetting to fish sun. we took boat below the dam never caught any hybreds but caught alot of cats on shad, mon fished off walkway got skunked, tue. caught 4 nice hybreds on small skipjack, wend.couldnt catch any small skipjack but caught 3hyreds and 2 catfish on rapala minnow rap carolina rigged.seen 2 nice walleye that where caught before i got there 1 was 24in the other about 22in seen a guy caught a nice smallmouth mon. morn around 15in.they are catching several cats on cut bait


----------



## look111

this week at greenup dam was pretty good. I got skunked most of the week but others did just fine. My luck changed friday and saturday. here are some pics of how good the other fishermen did. enjoy, most fish were caught on skipjacks and a few on shad.


----------



## Doboy

LOL,,, OH MY,,,
OK THAT DID IT,,, I'm gonna go down to the river tonight!

Someplace, somewhere, those 'whites' gotta be hitting up here. 
Maybe New Brighton,,, on the Beaver River trib?????


Yo Terryit, 
JoeBertin, Criss and I went Erie perchin' yesterday. The forcasted 2's
were closer to 4's &5's!!!
So We ended up fishing at our 'TIRE' spot. 
Same outcome,,, a dozen keepers. 2-12" perch, some rockies and a butt-load of very small white bass & white perch.
Joe was jigging a vibe and landed about 6 huge drum right off the bat. He lost 2 on the way up,,, HE said that they were most likely 5#+ walleyes,,, 
Ya Right


----------



## Daveo76

I guess I made it there yesterday for the Channel cat and Drum fest!! Only 1 Wiper and it escaped. Another young man hooked on fishing, way to go Nathan!!


----------



## look111

nice pics Daveo76. been a while since I've seen you there. could use another tip from you about smack tackle or is it smack talk lures. is ok to PM you?


----------



## Daveo76

I'm still around. Let me know what you need. PM is fine


----------



## look111

a friend and I went down tonight and boy was the timing right. two guys were there but left within 1/2 hour. we were then joined by two more guys. the hybrids were in close by the walkway and spread out farther and deeper. at some point during the evening one of us had a fish on. when my friend and I left the other guys were still bringing them in. they had been joined by one of their friends. we got to the vehicle, looked back down the hill and their friend was already bringing one in. a few pics to share, enjoy.


----------



## Daveo76

Oh my!! Looks like we left a little too soon!


----------



## Daveo76

A little diversity!!


----------



## Daveo76

The Future!!


----------



## look111

I knew I should have tried to get there today. Oh well my loss. I got those lures the hooks they needed and can't wait to try them out next week. Thanks and I'll see you soon.


----------



## look111

A few pics from the dam today. Rain pushed me out, don't know how it went after I left. The pic of my buddy George was from last week sometime.


----------



## Doboy

Wow!
The stringers full and the Labs close by,,,
doesn't get any better than that!

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Saugeyefisher

WOW! Great job to all... Hands down best thread going on OGF right now... WOW!


----------



## Daveo76

No wonder some of us are under Cardiac Care!! Wow!!!


----------



## Whitemw

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## look111

left the hybrids alone last week and tried for some catfish. I was lost, didn't know what I was doing. luckily for me a kind gentleman let me use one of his 2oz white spoons. bingo, the bite was on. on wednesday of last week I caught 3. two were over 14# and one was 6 1/2#. there were the occasional drum too but I was happy. a couple of pics to share below.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Look111 great looking fish I bet they where a lot of fun


----------



## Daveo76

Look111 got your line Slimed!!! Way to go !!


----------



## Daveo76

Lots of small White Bass, wipers, some cats and the drums. Saw a few Saugers too. We were catching ours on smaller lures, White Crappie jigs and 3" black Sluggos.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 I was there yesterday morning. Did ok with the catfish again. Caught 2 channel and another big blue. Others were catching the big cats also. Got a couple of pics to share. Gene (Mr. Spoon) was there and did good with the sauger. He caught a variety of fish though. I got an idea of how it will be when the sauger move in. The walkway was a bit crowded but I was fishing out farther so didn't affect me. I'll see you down there soon, until then keep those lines wet. Oh yeah, I met fishercreek too.


----------



## pppatrick

thats a walleye in the pic. 

one of these days i'm gonna have to make a trip down that way. looks more than worth the out of state anual liscense.


----------



## Daveo76

Catfish Heaven right now!


----------



## fishercreekrick

glad to finaly meet you look111 i got skunked on the hybreds but my son ended up with 4 from 4-6#


----------



## look111

this time your son gets them, next time both of you. I am gonna try for some sauger this week, not sure what I'm doing when it comes to them and walleyes. I'll watch, ask questions, lose some lures and then maybe I'll get lucky and catch one. nice to have met you too and we'll see you on the walkway.


----------



## Daveo76

Water running really hard but the Whites were still there. Good job with the Saugers Rick


----------



## Patrick1

You will get your chance, it picked up some Sunday. A couple of stringers full were caught


----------



## Whitemw

Nice! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishercreekrick

caught 8 more sauger this morning all on white 2 oz spoon fish where a little bigger today thanks for the pic dave maybe just never figured out how to do the pitchers yet


----------



## Daveo76

No problem Rick. Things didn't improve much for us after you left. A few were caught though. This fellow is enjoying these Catfish!Way to go Look111


----------



## Bassky

What is a good lure for the whites and hybrids below the dam, color???
Bassky


----------



## Daveo76

Bassky, color has mattered much lately. Natural colors have been working. I've caught them on White crappie jigs, silver spinners, black sluggos, chartreuse Slider Grubs, white lead spoons and flukes, but I always use something white to start off with and change colors often. White Bass have been wanting some erratic movement so I use and agitator (Launcher) to stir the water up some.Make sure to finish your retrieve because they will hit your lure 3 feet away from you


----------



## YakNinja

Dave where did you buy those launchers? I'm thinking of heading that way in the morning. Is the sauger bite good yet? And would be a good lure for saugers up there?


----------



## look111

thanks for the pics Daveo76. wondering how you did today? I saw a little bit of everything caught while I was there. I actually got so caught up in the bite that I forgot about any pics. definitely in my top 5 for the year so far.


----------



## Daveo76

Yakninja, DMS bait in Greenup(Fishercreek rick) or Big Cat Bait on SR 140. White Spoons for Saugers. Look111 , I caught White Bass and Wipers all day and my arms are pretty sore! The only bad thing today was the wind


----------



## YakNinja

You guys fishing the spoons on the bottom for saugers?


----------



## Daveo76

Yes Jig up & down


----------



## YakNinja

Hey Dave.. I was down there this morning.. I saw you up on the ramp. I was down on the rocks fishing for sauger. I caught a few and had another great time at the locks. I'll be back soon.


----------



## YakNinja

Here is some that I caught this morning.\


----------



## Daveo76

They (Saugers) were biting at the sidewalk and everyone got their limits really easily. But as long as the Bass are there, I'll stay after them.More Wipers today than White Bass, even with the swifter water. Here are a few


----------



## boonecreek

looks like the fishing is good there. just started a 12 week project at mcdrmitt sub station on colley rd, being put up in a hotel during the week. green up is about 2 and a half hours from my house. may i,ll get a couple rain outs, might get a chance to fish. how far is mcdermitt from greenup dam? holtel is on rt 23 in portsmith.


----------



## terryit3

McDermott is about 35-40 minutes from the dam. You can take Rt. 23 all the way to the dam. Your drive won't be as long if your hotel is in Portsmouth. 20-25 minutes or so..


----------



## boonecreek

sounds good, thank for the info.


----------



## Daveo76

You need to get back here BC! A lot of catfish and drums today. Did catch some bass and saugers in between,,,,


----------



## Powertroll

hows the boat situation can you fish from a boat at the dam and have you guys been seeing any skips?


----------



## Daveo76

You can fish from a boat up to the buoys and the Skips were there today.


----------



## Daveo76

Saturday fun


----------



## YakNinja

Where is the boat ramp on the Kentucky side by the dam? Is it close by?


----------



## boonecreek

Daveo76 said:


> You need to get back here BC! A lot of catfish and drums today. Did catch some bass and saugers in between,,,,


maybe things will work out and we,ll get to fish some daveo. 2 way feeders out of sub station, it wount take much rain to pull us off the power line. i,ll pack fish,in gear tommarow. :B


----------



## terryit3

YakNinja said:


> Where is the boat ramp on the Kentucky side by the dam? Is it close by?


The closest ramp on the KY side is in Greenup Ky, a few miles upriver from the dam. To get on the good side, you would have to lock through. There is a boat ramp off of RT 522 in Wheelersburg a mile or so downriver from the dam.


----------



## Old Ranger

Okay, so you want to see a greenup dam photo? How bout this hybrid? A fraction under 17 pounds, 29 inches long, a whopping 25 inches around. Still larger than the ohio record. Certified ky record for several years. For all you wall fishers; I think this fish would have spooled you. I hooked it behind the rock Island, and would have been spooled, but put the trolling motor on high and finally landed it AT THE GAS LINE!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76

A few from Suday. Really windy and tons of current. Not a very good day. Nice fish Old Ranger


----------



## terryit3

I've stopped by Greenup a few times this week, and always seem to arrive on the downswing. Are guys catching sauger off the walkway with spoons, or are they catching them down the shore on the rocks with jigs? Your photos appear to be on the rocks  Maybe I need to try that tonight.


----------



## look111

I believe both areas are producing. I was on the walkway today and some were being caught there. I was told the guys on down river on the rocks were also catching them. The guys fishing the walkway were doing okay but I don't know if anyone limited out today. I even caught 3 myself. Hope this helps because when it comes to sauger I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah Terry, Those were down on the rocks in the cove. Chartreuse twisters and live shiners. Here's Look111 from today. Don't know why he didn't post his beasts


----------



## terryit3

Thanks Dave. By the time I got there today, the water was all messed up in the cove. I fished off the walk for about an hour and caught enough sauger to make a few sandwiches. It looked like they were biting well right before I got there.


----------



## Daveo76

Fishercreek Rick showin off a little!!


----------



## look111

Been having computer issues but I think it's okay now. Here are a few pics from this week. Enjoy!


----------



## kyjake

Found this one from the late 1960's took one day when I took my two boys to the Ky side of the dam


----------



## look111

Fished a couple of days last week. Was kinda slow but there were a few good moments. Pics below, enjoy. See you when the skies clear.


----------



## Bassky

What are you guys throwing for the hybrids? Sizes of jighead/curly tail color??
Thanks,
Bassky


----------



## look111

We throw spoons 2-3oz, live bait and Carolina rigs with crank baits. Usually 2-3 oz. sinkers letting the current roll them down river along the bottom. As far as colors, white, yellow and chartreuse. Hope this helps, I'm still new at it. Others can give more info.


----------



## Daveo76

Nov 1st, a lil high


----------



## look111

Hey Daveo76 glad to see you also took pics. Question to you and anyone else that has seen the dam like this before, is it a waste of time to try maybe around the wall say tues or wed of next week? Is next week too early period and guess on when crest might be? I know we have more coming our way from other areas but just wondering. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Whitemw

Marina dave ; )


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> Hey Daveo76 glad to see you also took pics. Question to you and anyone else that has seen the dam like this before, is it a waste of time to try maybe around the wall say tues or wed of next week? Is next week too early period and guess on when crest might be? I know we have more coming our way from other areas but just wondering. Any help is appreciated.


Hey Look111,
Here's the link for Greenup,,,, if you guys don't already have it.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2

Tell us, or send a pic when the water is below the walk-way, so we can look up the pool depth.
I'm still trying to put together a road trip down,, everyone is still too busy.
Our deer camp is North of Zanesville/ Dillon/ Dresden area,,,, The Muskingum looks fishable there. 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=zano1

Thanks


----------



## terryit3

Hey Doboy,

The lower walk is underwater at 17'.
The upper walk is underwater at 21'.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Hey Daveo76 glad to see you also took pics. Question to you and anyone else that has seen the dam like this before, is it a waste of time to try maybe around the wall say tues or wed of next week? Is next week too early period and guess on when crest might be? I know we have more coming our way from other areas but just wondering. Any help is appreciated.


 Look111, the river has already crested and is on the way back down Tuesday we should be able to fish the upper walkway. I'll be fishing for Whites & Wipers up there and the Saugers will be there too in the evening. You could probably get some fish close to shore right now anyway


----------



## look111

Okay, thanks or the info Daveo76!! Hopefully I'll see you there, watch and learn some more. Thanks for the link Doboy and we'll let you know when things get back to normal.


----------



## look111

went down today to see how things looked. water level coming down pretty good but still muddy. Walkway will be back this week as you can see in pics below. there was even a boat fishing the cove. if anyone is catching anything at greenup pls let us know, thanks.


----------



## look111

went down to check out the dam and this weekend should be great. the upper walkway will be available tomorrow but quite a bit of debris to deal with. pics below, pick your own timetables. water was stained to dirty but saw no muddy waters.


----------



## Patrick1

Get down there early and all that lead might have washed up. Gotta be a couple hundred 2 oz lures down there.


----------



## Daveo76

White Bass- Sauger water


----------



## kyjake

Who might I see at the dam tomorrow evening?


----------



## fishercreekrick

i went to ky side this morn. fished with minnows caught 6 sauger anouther guy was they at daylight and had his limit when he left water is still muddy good luck jake


----------



## kyjake

Rick,thanks for the report.Many years ago and before the bridge I fished the Ky side quite a bit with minnows and did OK.After bridge was built started fishing jigs on the Ohio side and sometimes catch a few but on the Ky side jigs-artificial don't work too well for me except in the very early spring when the water is just warming back up


----------



## kyjake

Fished the dam this afternoon,1 sauger,2 whites and a hybrid almost 7 lb


----------



## Spillway

How deep is it typically against the wall? Where the fish are!


----------



## fishercreekrick

went to ky side fished with minnows caught 11 sauger and 9 white bass the bite was better early. spillway the water around the pier on ohio side is about 10ft


----------



## look111

sounds like you had a good day fishercreekrick! I was on the ohio side yesterday and the water was rising fast. I did ok, caught 5 sauger kept 3 and 3 whites. the same gentleman who got me hooked on those big blues was there. he caught quite a few. while I was there I saw him catch about 10 sauger/walleye (gave me 3) and about 5 white bass. don't know how good he did before we got there. a couple of pics below.


----------



## Patrick1

Went down this morning. Looked like around 10 cars fishing the rocks. Lower walkway under 3 ft of water. Caught a 15 in sauger first cast, followed by 3 whites, a hybrid and another sauger. Been fishing about 25 minutes when my reel fell apart. Back at the house fixing another reel.


----------



## pppatrick

Man the water is a lot more stained down that way. Suppose its from the big sandy? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kyjake

Thanks for the reports.Looks like the upper walkway will be under water by tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick1

Went down to dam around 7:30. About 7 cars of people fishing rocks. Took me about an hour to get a stringer full. Released some and took 2 or 3 nice ones from another guy who showed up right after me. Best stringer of fish I have got this year. Nice long fat big fish. Caught a very, very nice walleye. Did not have anything to measure. Dropped off fish at Gene the sauger machine house. Id say he is down there fishing now.

Upper walkway not under water, lower walkway flooded. About like yesterday. When you look at the water you would think no way you could catch fish. No whites or hybrids caught


----------



## terryit3

I'm getting jealous of all these good reports. I've been so busy this week, I haven't been able to make it down. 

Also, giving fish to others to keep and taking fish that you didn't catch is a no-no. I wouldn't post it on this board if you do it. Just a heads up..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

I did not know that you could not give fish away or take a fish someone gives you. Are you sure? I could not find in regulations. Not saying you are wrong just wanting to check out regulation.


----------



## bonehead

Is the water still coming up


----------



## Patrick1

Did not seem to be


----------



## terryit3

I can't seem to find the regulation online either, but I will keep looking. I am just passing along what I was told by a Wildlife Officer last fall at the dam.


----------



## Fishfinaddict

I thought it was illegal to sell gamefish.. However giving them away may not be illegal, you would think you would just release the fish if you think it would survive. I know as long as the bait is legal (noninvasive species) you can sell it or give it to whomever you please.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

If you heard from officer thats good enough for me.


----------



## terryit3

The info is listed in the ORC here: http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-08

I was trying to find this info out as well. Sauger and crappie are the only fish I keep, so I wanted to make sure I was following the regulations.


----------



## Patrick1

I did not see it on that page. I only took home 9 fish total. Caught more, but only took 9.
That includes the 2 or 3 I took from other guy.


----------



## terryit3

I couldn't find it either, so I called the ODNR. The person sent me this information, *which appears to be different from what the officer told me*.

The law reads: Throughout the state it shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than six saugeyes, six sauger, or six walleyes, singly or in the aggregate in any one day while on of any stream, river or other body of water where fishing therein requires the licenses set forth in section 1533.32 of the Revised Code

 You may take up to 6 saugeye a day, per person. If you give the fish away, and take more on the same day, it is a violation. There is no party bag limit.
 You may possess up to 6 saugeye a day while on or at the water. If you possess more than six, saying that you only caught 4 and the rest were caught by someone else will not exempt you from being in violation, even if it is true.
 The key words in the law are Take or Possess. You cannot take (catch and not immediatley return to the water) more than 6.
 You cannot possess more than 6, regardles of who caught them, while on the water.
 Once you leave the stream or water, if you want to share your fish with someone, you can.


----------



## terryit3

And sorry for the long, drawn-out discussion. I'm not trying to be a prick, I promise


----------



## Patrick1

I did not think you were being a prick. I appreciate the info. See ya at the river. I am one of the few who shows up with a bubble bucket with minnows.

Caught mine today using minnows and shiners . Other guy catching them using what looked like a 2oz white jig. Caught the big walleye out by the far turbine


----------



## terryit3

Hey.. You gotta do what you gotta do. I use minnows for crappie all the time and will use them if I hit a dry spell for sauger. Sometimes it takes the real thing to get a bite.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

You can keep 10 Saugers Walleyes,and Saugeyes. If you give 5 away, that means legally you can only keep 5 if you decide to start keeping them because you have already given 5 away. Usually there are plenty to go around though. Great to have people helping other people if they're having a hard time getting them. I never keep them so if I give 10 away I can't keep any. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## terryit3

Thanks for clearing things up Dave.


----------



## Daveo76

No problem Terry,,,


----------



## Patrick1

Went down early again today. Bite was hot early, later it got the more it died.
Caught a stringer full but not as big and took a couple of hours. Water had been up and was dropping. 4 boats in lower pool, counted 27 cars of people fishing the rocks. They were lined up along rocks. I was at dam and there was 3 or 4 of us there.


----------



## fishercreekrick

i fished the ky side this morn. early with minnows caught 13 sauger kept 9 good ones 14 -18in only fished 2 hrs


----------



## fishercreekrick

fished the ky side this morn. caught 15 sauger on minnows and white blade bait 3/8oz also caught more whitebass than i could count at times it was every cast the guys in the boats at the end of the long wall in boat where killing them this morn. but they looked to be small ones they were throwing more back than they were keeping


----------



## YakNinja

Hey FisherCreekrick, I was the guy up from you killing the white bass...  I finally went over to the Ohio side and caught 2 more Sauger one was 17in and hung up a lot. I ended up with 4 sauger and caught at least 25 white bass maybe more. 

Nice to meet you today..


----------



## Patrick1

I could not get any sauger Saturday due to the white bass and carp. I could not get it down before white bass hit. I fixed the problem by dropping my rod in the river and going home. Never thought I would do it but reached over rail did a under hand cast and dropped rod. They sink pretty fast. It was in the deep water of the upper walkway. No one else was there to see it.


----------



## YakNinja

I heard they sink fast.. Sorry to hear about that Pat. What hurt more losing a rod or not being able to fish more that day?


----------



## Patrick1

Having to quit fishing right before dark. Lots of time I take 2 poles. But not because I am going to throw one in the water. Tried to get it up with a line and 2 oz jig but it was gone. A guy I fish with caught a couple of poles last week


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry for your luck. Sounds like Prime Time , and I'm stuck at the house!!


----------



## kyjake

Patrick,sorry for your loss,I am the fellow you spoke to at your truck who threw his rig into the ocean last spring so know how you feel.
Fished the rocks last night,brought home 8 very nice sauger and threw back several small ones,bite was slow took about 3 hours to get them


----------



## Patrick1

Nice to meet you. I have been wondering which one you were.


----------



## kyjake

Patrick,good to meet you to.
Fished the rocks yesterday evening and pulled in 30 to 40 sauger.That may sound like great fishing but it took almost 3 hours to get a limit with 4 of them being about 12" but the rest were nice.Sure wasn't a boring evening.From all the small ones looks like there is a good stock for next fall.


----------



## Doboy

kyjake said:


> Patrick,good to meet you to.
> Fished the rocks yesterday evening and pulled in 30 to 40 sauger.That may sound like great fishing but it took almost 3 hours to get a limit with 4 of them being about 12" but the rest were nice.Sure wasn't a boring evening.From all the small ones looks like there is a good stock for next fall.


Thanks Jake,,, what color twisters were they hitting best on down there?
One guy up here was tossing 3" black w orange tail. He out-caught all of us put together! He did a 3 second drop & fast crank'n in.

2 & 3 days ago, everybody up here had caught over limits of nice sauger.
Yesterday, I caught one in 8 hrs. and you did awesome??????????????????

AND I *think* we were under the same MOON PHASE? 
Go Figure That.


----------



## kyjake

Will not be evasive at all about color choice but it may sound like it.When I got there several were catching on white curly tails and white flukes.I threw a white fluke for 1/2 hour got nothing,switched to chartreuse caught one first cast then kept catching,others using white still caught some but my bite was hotter.
Went back this evening some were catching a few on white but not me,switched to chartreuse twister, nothing,switched to a 4" fluke and started catching until I lost the fluke,picked up the rod with white twister and kept catching.Fish were coming bigger tonight with few small ones,got one walleye on the fluke in the limit.Some seem to read the conditions and pick the bait that will work but for me it is just trial and error.This fall I think overall chartreuse has been my best color but white seems to work for most.


----------



## Daveo76

We need some pictures on this page,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> We need some pictures on this page,,,,,,


LOL! PICS COMING FRIDAY,,,,,,,,,,,, maybeeee! 

KYJAKE,,, White didn't do much,,, pert-near nothing. I threw a white fluke for an hour without a tap,,, but nothing else was working either. I'll try it again on a GOOD DAY!
Rivarat's #1 pic for BIG eyes is usually a 4"-5" fluke/ paddletail.
HE should comment on this one,,, he puts in tons of eye time, & does good.

Thanks Jake


----------



## terryit3

I'll post pics later too, even if they're cigars 

I went last night for a few hours and landed 8. They wouldn't touch white, but they hit bright green and pearl green jigs. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kyjake

Hardly ever take pictures of fish or pictures while fishing but popped one of last night catch before I cleaned them,one wound up on the other side of cooler and didn't get in picture


----------



## terryit3

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GahannaFishSlayer

Is it better to fish greenup for sauger at night or day?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YakNinja

@Gahanna I don't think it matters that much everyone seems to do fine at day. Early morning or late evening. It usually thins out a lot at after dark.


----------



## terryit3

In my experience this time of year, the bigger fish move in closer to the shore around dusk. People catch sauger all day and night though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kyjake

Got another limit this afternoon,3pm-6pm.With the cold weather coming in may be my last trip of 2012.Won't be too cold for the fish but my hands can't stand cold but will try to find some gloves that can be fished in with a baitcaster and get out some more.Been a good fall for me unlike last year when I only had two or three good trips and came home without any several times.


----------



## Doboy

terryit3 said:


> I'll post pics later too, even if they're cigars
> 
> I went last night for a few hours and landed 8. They wouldn't touch white, but they hit bright green and pearl green jigs.
> 
> *Happy Thanksgiving everyone.*
> 
> 
> Hello Terry, Dave, Jake,,, Just wondering if your doing the hunting thing ALL next week,
> or if ANY of you Greenup guys will still be pounding the water?
> As I said before,,, I might end up kinda close to Greenup & would still like to stop by and 'chat'. I WILL have my fishing stuff in the hunting trailer!
> (Dear Santa, Wish I had a lap-top or one of them 'Fancy-Phones' )


----------



## Daveo76

I don't hunt, too good fishing this time of year!!!


----------



## terryit3

I don't hunt either. Let me know if you are coming down. I'd like to meet up and shoot the breeze again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

terryit3 said:


> I don't hunt either. Let me know if you are coming down. I'd like to meet up and shoot the breeze again.
> 
> 
> Hey T,
> I can't find your phone number,,,, save me some looking time and PM or email it to me please? I'll check 'em in the AM.
> I'll call you or Dave, IF I get free. I need 2 deer in the freezer first.
> Thanks guys


----------



## Patrick1

Was down on the wall a couple of times this past weekend. Fishing off wall had slowed big time. They still seem to be catching them down on the rocks.
My lost fishing pole now has company. I sent my cell phone down to keep it company.


----------



## Daveo76

Wow Patrick1 !!That's some bad luck


----------



## kyjake

Think Patrick needs to find a good witch to get rid of the bad spell


----------



## Doboy

Hey Terry,
We went 4 for 4 with the deer, 3 small bucks, 1 doe.
I went to Ellis Dam on the Muskingum. Casted for 15 min & caught 1 small sauger w 2 pull-backs & misses. I GOTTA learn that place! I sure looks fishy!
Non of my friends wanted to fish! Or come down to Greenup etc.,,,,, I should'a came down alone for a day or two but now I have to package a butt-load of deer. Oh well,,, some day 

It's getting warm again,,,, I'll be hittin the Ohio NC Dam & tribs,,,, 
Let The Games Begin!


----------



## look111

I didn't think I would ever get the hang of fishing for sauger. I know I still have a lot to learn but this day was a good one for me. Only 9 in the basket but all pretty nice ones. Thanks to anyone who has taken time to help me out with possible techniques, colors, locations and times of days.


----------



## Daveo76

Hey Look, it didn't take you much time to master the Wipers & Blues so don't worry about the Saugers. You've earned the respect of all the guys here deservedly so


----------



## look111

Thanks Dave, been a while. Hopefully I'll see you down there soon.


----------



## terryit3

It's been slow the last few nights. Two fish in two trips. I hope things pick up before the weekend. The wife and kids are out of town and I am planning on living at the dam for those three days 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick

terry ive not done any good in the mrnigs ether got 1 that was 19in on ky side first fish sence sunday and only got 3 then 0 mon 0 tue 4 fish in 4 days


----------



## 9Left

look111 said:


> I didn't think I would ever get the hang of fishing for sauger. I know I still have a lot to learn but this day was a good one for me. Only 9 in the basket but all pretty nice ones. Thanks to anyone who has taken time to help me out with possible techniques, colors, locations and times of days.


..not meaning to start anything at all here.. but i gotta ask..... is there no limit on sauger/saugeye at the dam?


----------



## terryit3

There's a limit of 10 sauger/saugeye per day. No size limit out of the Ohio River.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111

I only have 9 fish in the basket Fishlandr75. The fish laying on the cutting board have been filleted. Pair them up and you'll see. I also mention only 9 fish in my original post. I have not yet limited out, I was just happy to finally catch something. Don't take the joy from something that is usually a good activity for most. Anyone who has SEEN me knows it would be impossible for me to leave the dam without being noticed,lol. Happy fishing!!


----------



## Daveo76

Don't defend yourself. We have the luxury of being able to keep a couple more from the Ohio River. You WILL reach that magic number Lew.


----------



## look111

Had another descent trip for some sauger. Still can't get that 10th keeper, maybe I'm being too picky. Below are a couple of pics. The gentleman holding 1 fish has a 4# plus saugeye, nice fish. Picture doesn't do it justice. Also Daveo76, I appreciate your comment. I forgot about the different limits for certain areas. All is good.


----------



## Daveo76

Went to the river to try for some White Bass but didn't dress warm enough with that howling wind, so I put that off. What I did notice was that our beautiful shade trees(Bradford Pears) had all been removed. They were at a nice place and provided some good shade and was a nice place to sit around and swap stories. Makes me wonder what will disappear next


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> Went to the river to try for some White Bass but didn't dress warm enough with that howling wind, so I put that off. What I did notice was that our beautiful shade trees(Bradford Pears) had all been removed. They were at a nice place and provided some good shade and was a nice place to sit around and swap stories. Makes me wonder what will disappear next


Hey Dave, WHY did they pull 'em out?

Maybe they're gonna make a beautiful fishing area with benches, walkways, pavilions AND latrines? Like PA does! aka Beaver & Little Beaver.
(lol, It NEVER hurts to HINT! )


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> Hey Dave, WHY did they pull 'em out?
> 
> Maybe they're gonna make a beautiful fishing area with benches, walkways, pavilions AND latrines? Like PA does! aka Beaver & Little Beaver.
> (lol, It NEVER hurts to HINT! )


 That's what is so puzzling Jer. There's already a picnic area with shelter house and plenty of parking, restroom facility in a building, now closed, plenty of space for kids to play. area for cooking out(former state rest area) The state employees even gave us trash bags to clean up with. If you notice center right, you'll see a square bulding with windows (small) with a spiral staircase behind it. That was a public observation deck that was closed to the public also after 9/11. The guys at the plant come out and talk to us so I'll see what's up with the trees.Corps of Engineers own the whole place now so there's no telling what's up. Maybe nothing but I find it strange to remove trees from the edge of the area. Maybe I've fished there so long that I notice everything.


----------



## look111

Hey Dave you're right, bad move on their part. I heard that sunday and monday a couple of guys hammered the whites. I'm heading down this evening, hopefully I can get into them also. Can't wait for the walkway to become available. The water level just won't cooperate. I'll be seeing you soon. Also, we gonna have a greenup pics thread for 2013? I think last years was great.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Hey Dave you're right, bad move on their part. I heard that sunday and monday a couple of guys hammered the whites. I'm heading down this evening, hopefully I can get into them also. Can't wait for the walkway to become available. The water level just won't cooperate. I'll be seeing you soon. Also, we gonna have a greenup pics thread for 2013? I think last years was great.


 Look, I went down a while ago. The river is at that point right now where a foot up or down makes a big difference. The water was pushing in and upstream very hard. I didn't bring my boots or I'd have fished the upper walk. Got skunked but the water was amazingly clear. Here's how it looks,,,another thing I noticed is that the top of the building is as clean as I have seen it in a long time. Maybe they won't have any trash to dump over the edge for awhile!!!


----------



## terryit3

I wish the water on the KY side would have been that clear last night. I fished for sauger on the Ohio side off of the point for about an hour with a few bites and caught a sauger and a white bass. I moved the the KY side and had a bunch of light bites, just couldn't hook up. The water may have had 4 inches of vis. It was like chocolate milk. There was a lot of barge traffic stirring up the water all evening. I thought it was weird getting such light taps last night. The sauger I've been catching all winter long would hammer your baits!


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah Terry, I was really surprised how clear it was for how high it is. I tried a white crappie jig today under a float and didn't have any trouble seeing it. Like I said earlier , the current was just running backwards and I had no control!


----------



## look111

Hey Dave I don't remember the turbine closest to the ohio side being on all the time last year. Think it will be turned off anytime soon? If so that area is gonna be hot!!!


----------



## Daveo76

They just shut them down according to water depth and demand. Higher water and they don't generate. Low water and they don't generate. Sometimes they break down.Fishing on the deck, it doesn't make much difference as long as it flows out. You don't want all 3 on when you fish your "elbow". Fishing will be hot anyway because they will be hungry. You will be fishing earlier for them this year and you will be pleased.Kinda different fishing up on the deck. You don't need to cast a mile , so by June you should have covered all the Wiper fishing and techniques.:B


----------



## Doboy

terryit3 said:


> "I thought it was weird getting such light taps last night".
> 
> Hey Terry,,,, The same thing was happening up here last weekend.
> Lots of Short hits. The fish were there but they just didn't suck it all in!?
> Matt told me that he lost quite a few twister tails.
> I don't know if he was tipping them with fatheads,,, or using Powerbait twisters,,, were you?


----------



## terryit3

Behind the wall in the calm water, I was tight-lining a smelt colored Gulp minnow on the top hook and a generic white rubber minnow on the bottom hook. I only use jigs on the Ohio side, but didn't get many hits over there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Skunked again today, but the word is , they are catching Whites, Wipers and Crappies down on the beach. Doboy, here's a few shots from the top. Last shot is where the trees were. Just hope it doesn't start slipping away.


----------



## Doboy

Ya Dave,,, Our Ohio side bank is caving & washing in too.
A double-wide row of trees on the top of the slope would stop it all,,,, but I guess, that's too tough to think of! They'll spend thousands trucking in Rip-Rap,,,,,

I can't wait to hear why they cut 'em down!
NOTHING makes sense anymore


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> Ya Dave,,, Our Ohio side bank is caving & washing in too.
> A double-wide row of trees on the top of the slope would stop it all,,,, but I guess, that's too tough to think of! They'll spend thousands trucking in Rip-Rap,,,,,
> 
> I can't wait to hear why they cut 'em down!
> NOTHING makes sense anymore


Just has me wondering. I know!! Actually those trees created a little shade down below from the very early morning sun!! A conspiracy to take away an hours worth of shade!! A shot from below,, A bare shot. When those trees were blooming, the white bass run had begun. But the run lasts for 8 months. What now!! Just found this shot of my grandson, trees up to the left


----------



## Daveo76

Great Sauger! That wind was brutal again. Nice way for the boy to spend a vacation day. Upper 60's this weekend should help. I haven't caught anything the last 2 days from the wall to the coffer dam. Hopefully they turn on.


----------



## Doboy

Hey Dave,,, Instead of cutting down trees! 

I HAD to take the time to lable this Google Earth pic of ONE of my favorite places to fish, IN PA!!!

Note the boat fishing, ANCHORED, right up at the white water. 
Next month, when the 'whites' start running, there will be many boats tied off on the 'stones' below the dam. 
Heck, I've even seen BBQ grills out on the stones,,,, so the fishermen can COOK what they catch, when they spend the NIGHT!
Kids & their families are always putting up tents on the West side, and spending the weekend.
You should see what they built ABOVE the dam. Full pavilions & gazebos with fishing decks, right on the waters edge. 
Some Beautiful/ AWESOME spots to night-fish for cats!

*SO, WHAT COULD POSSIBLY BE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PA AND OHIO!?*

(There is one spot that I know of, in Ohio, below an old lock & dam,,,,,
It's very similar to my spot in Pa,,, AND it even has a 'drop-box' camp ground!!! So a person could spend a WEEK fishing off the lock wall!)

*WELL, 
Do You think ALL THESE 'HINTS' WILL HELP SPARK IDEAS FOR OUR DNR?
Like I said,,, "THE WAY IT SHOULD BE"!*


----------



## Daveo76

Looks great. There's an even bigger "park" on the Ky. side down here. The area on the Ohio side used to be a state run rest area. Actually really big but the Engineers took it over ,restrooms( closed now) grills ,a shelter house and plenty of room for the kids to play in, but it's even better across the river.


----------



## Whitemw

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw

Dave, hit it this morn first 5 cast small whites on crappie jigs... soon as sun came up shut down nothing busting out by piller still early I think gonna do some muskie fishing now may hit it n the evening let u know

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Looks almost perfect down there. I usually try there first.


----------



## Daveo76

Here you go Brian,, Hey Doboy, one of the guys was talking to one of the employees at the plant that was trying to remove one of the stumps and he told him the trees were taken out because of the SNOW!!!! Wow! We have more wind , rain and thunderstorms and they remove them because of what little snow we get!! Sounds a little fishy but he said the man said they were going to put in some benches. To ease up on our poor butts from sitting on the rocks !!! We'll be spoiled now and won't even go down the hill to fish because we will be so much more comfortable. Thank you so much!


----------

